# death grip while holding my rod



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i don't know why i grip my fishing rod so tight.. did this while fishing with e_lin
got a cramp in my hand i've done this before i have to move my fingers like playing a guitar to get rid of the cramp


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I am pretty sure I will get banned if I go after this one. So it is with great regret that I leave this thread alone.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

edited... next time i'm on the river or lake i won't add to much pressure


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

You gotta be careful with that rod.I took a girl fishing once and all of a sudden she grabbed my rod with a Death Grip like you mentioned.I thought it might actually break.This all happened when she saw that I had a fish on.I said Whoa! Baby, loosen up on my rod.She finally did and let her reel in the fish.Just hold your rod firm and you'll be OK.



Roscoe


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

We all been there, the trick is like a golf club, only holding it as tight as needed to maintain grip. don't think about holding it, just let it become an extension of your arm. And no, fish will not tear it from your grip. they will scare you to death but loosing it seldom if ever would happen. I noticed that if the od reel combo is well balanced you tend to not grip the rod as hard since it fits nicely into your palm again with no thought, there are too many other things to be thinking about vs how tight to hold reel in hand

Salmonid


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

My best advice would be to treat it like a chicken. Want to grab it by the neck with a somewhat firm grip to maintain good control over it but you want to be careful not to choke it


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks Salmonid i'll try that


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> My best advice would be to treat it like a chicken. Want to grab it by the neck with a somewhat firm grip to maintain good control over it but you want to be careful not to choke it


Sound advice. No one wants to clean up the mess that choking the chicken produces. Plus, I think it might be illegal in public... You know, cruelty to animals and all.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

GarrettMyers said:


> Sound advice. No one wants to clean up the mess that choking the chicken produces. Plus, I think it might be illegal in public... You know, cruelty to animals and all.


I am 100% sure that choking the chicken in public is illegal.... As for the mess it makes gross Garrett 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> Sound advice. No one wants to clean up the mess that choking the chicken produces. Plus, I think it might be illegal in public... You know, cruelty to animals and all.


Garrett, I noticed when we went fishing that your rod was a good 6 inches shorter then mine and coangler's. You might want to ask how long a rod Trailbreaker is packing before you start giving him any advice. He probably has a longer rod than you.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> tried out
> my tequila sunrise lizard...
> no luck a carp jumped


Your losing a bit of your poetic soul lately...just sayin


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Garrett, I noticed when we went fishing that your rod was a good 6 inches shorter then mine and coangler's. You might want to ask how long a rod Trailbreaker is packing before you start giving him any advice. He probably has a longer rod than you.


im gonna guess that no one here wants to know how you became familiar with the size of coanglers rod house....lol.....this thread is gettin funny


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

BornWithGills said:


> I am 100% sure that choking the chicken in public is illegal.... As for the mess it makes gross Garrett
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'll agree that the mess is not appetizing. Although, House raves about this Asian dish he makes from it: The Creamofsumyunguy. Says he likes it extra salty. I don't know about that guy.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

You don't have to hold your rod at all if you go trolling. Just something to consider.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

all joking aside, I am wondering what kind of reel you use? I find the looser I hold my spinning reels the better I can feel a bite, back when I raced it was known that gripping the steering wheel would wear you out and you wouldnt be as smooth through the corners, you may just have to tell your self to loosen your hand up untill it becomes a habit.


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

death grip holding no
it ruins the fishing so
learn to let it go


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Please refrain from any mention of my rod length in future posts. 
You guys are "messed" up....,


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

in other news i hooked my self


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> in other news i hooked my self


Are you ok?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

co-angler said:


> Please refrain from any mention of my rod length in future posts.
> You guys are "messed" up....,
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My bad...Well at least I didn't tell them how cracked it is like you made me promise. I still don't know how you cast with that old thing. 

Garrett-I emailed you the recipe as you requested in that private message. No need to trade me recipes like you mentioned. I don't eat a lot of steak so I don't need that "Gman's special rub". Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> in other news i hooked my self


A good hook-er two should help you out with you grabbing your rod too tight.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

BassAddict83 said:


> Are you ok?


i'm fine finger is sore tho


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Where was your finger?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

imalt said:


> Where was your finger?


to close to the hook... i lifted my fishing pole and that's when the hook got me
it's tender still


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Trailbreaker, if you dinner is still sore soak it "in cider;" won't heal it but you'll forget about the pain. Just sayin'.

Mr. A


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

you guys aint right................

Sayin'


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

This thread has veered pretty far off course, please stick with the original topic and keep it clean.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

TB
I really don't get it.Seems like you are able to get around several different lakes and rivers.I sent you some good spinners and you used them once.They will catch'um if you try.People have taken you out and gave you many tips.You might try giving your pole to your girlfriend and she might have better luck.Rent a boat.Excuses don't catch fish.Don't let your girlfriend show you up.Get To Work!



Roscoe


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> TB
> I really don't get it.Seems like you are able to get around several different lakes and rivers.I sent you some good spinners and you used them once.They will catch'um if you try.People have taken you out and gave you many tips.You might try giving your pole to your girlfriend and she might have better luck.Rent a boat.Excuses don't catch fish.Don't let your girlfriend show you up.Get To Work!
> 
> 
> ...


i forgot those the other day where we was the current was fast


----------

